# Unintended neck work out?



## Joe00242 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. I was not sure where to post this, but I couldn't find anything to address my question in the forum or anywhere on the net. Sorry for the long post. I am just trying to explain as much as I can.

My question is, is it posible to work your side neck muscles by doing a routine that is designed for arms, and then actually FEEL the results in your neck?

This is why I ask: I'm 33 and I have never really been "fit", but I have an average build. The last several months I have led probably one of the most inactive lifestyles you can imagine. Well I wanted to change that so yesterday (24 hours ago as of writing this) I decided to ease into it and start with some very light cardio just to get my body use to getting it's heart rate up a bit and hopefully ease into a regular routine safely. Well I was doing this bit where you hold 2 lbs weights in  your hands, jog in place, and while your joking you bring your arms up and touch your hands/weights together over your head just like you were doing jumping jacks. After about 5 min of this, my neck on both sides began to feel like there was a lot of pressure and almost even kind of made my ears feel full. Kind of like hanging upside down and letting all the blood flow to your head. I did a cool down then stopped any further exercise. After a few min, the pressure feeling subsided but I could still feel a very faint tightness or pressure. I had experienced this to a smaller degree years ago while pumping with free weights,  but it stopped completely after I cooled down so I never gave it any thought. Today I I have a bit of a squeezing or pressure feeling or tightness, hard to explain really, on either side of my neck. Pretty much in line with were your ear sits, but down in my neck. Is it possible I have unintentionally worked the muscles on the side of my neck with the routine I was doing yesterday due to just being so out of shape, muscle wise, and that's what I'm feeling? Of course I thought the worst and googled things like corodid artery blockages and such lol, but nothing I feel matches anything Like that at all. In fact there seems to be no symptoms of corodid artery blockage until you have a stroke or mini stroke. I don't have anything like that in my history anyway. But the feeling I have today makes me wonder if it's muscular. It doesn't hurt, just feels a bit like tightness and I feel more tightness when I turn my head either way, but no pain.

sorry for such a long question and for rambling. I know you can't give me medical advise or anything, I was just hoping for your expert opinion on whether or not the things I were doing could have worked those muscles on both sides of my neck and created this feeling. As in, is that even and likely possibility. I know my arms sure felt the burn from it, as minimal as it was lol. Thanks for any advice or help!!


----------



## italian1 (May 10, 2014)

My wife does a good workout where she works her neck muscles along with one arm muscle. Not sure on doing both arms at the same time. That would be a little more advanced I guess. Most of the guys in here have wives that are a little better at these kinds of workouts than my wife is. Maybe one of them will chime in and let us all know if it's possible.


----------



## Joe00242 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. So it sounds like there is something out there that could work the neck by working the arms. This was basically bringing your arms from down at your sides, straight out and over my head, ands together just like the motion your arms would go through in jumping jacks. And I did that for 5 min. Be curious to hear if something like that could work the neck muscles on the sides of your neck to the point of actually feeling like the muscle was worked. I guess if I think about it hard enough, it does kinda feel like a worked muscle. But I've never worked my neck and I hear the neck is a whole different ball game as far as what it feels like and all that to work it, so I really don't know what it feels like or if it would just feel like any other muscle that you really worked out.


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2014)

italian1 said:


> My wife does a good workout where she works her neck muscles along with one arm muscle. Not sure on doing both arms at the same time. That would be a little more advanced I guess. Most of the guys in here have wives that are a little better at these kinds of workouts than my wife is. Maybe one of them will chime in and let us all know if it's possible.


Yep bro it is a good workout for my wife also, problem is, the frequency of the workouts, if she could do a three day split or some such thing, I think we would both benefit.           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^somethings I just don't understand^^^^^^^^


----------



## italian1 (May 11, 2014)

I agree 100% Stone. The three day split is definatly the way to go with this workout routine. The neck/arm combo is a very important muscle group that needs more attention. In fact I'm so convinced that this workout needs more attention that I'm thinking about teaching it to a couple other clients other than my wife.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2014)

I honestly can't tell if Italian is being serious or not lol

Your head is attached to your shoulders by quite a bit of muscle. Yes you probably worked the muscles in your neck to a degree by raising your hands up repeatedly like that. When a muscle group is worked beyond exhaustion it will recruit other muscles to take over.  An example similar to what you described is when you see a moron doing side laterals for his delts. But using a 65lb dumbbell. His traps are doing the work, not the tiny little side delt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

boxers have a sling the put their heads in attached to weight. they lay flat with the head in the air moving the head up and down..this works the neck better then just about anything


----------



## italian1 (May 11, 2014)

Lmao. Look at you serious doods. Thought BJs were the WO of choice here. No?  Glad to see Stone was on the same page. Sorry to the OP for joking around. Just a way to vent that my wife ain't giving out enough oral these days. And cause of that ima have to start adding a couple additional females to the rotation.


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2014)

Hahahahhah


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2014)

well I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 11, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Lmao. Look at you serious doods. Thought BJs were the WO of choice here. No?  Glad to see Stone was on the same page. Sorry to the OP for joking around. Just a way to vent that my wife ain't giving out enough oral these days. And cause of that ima have to start adding a couple additional females to the rotation.




I'm trying to get the old lady to do 2 a days like the 70s bodybuilders, but I can't even get her on a mike mentzer heavy duty program.


----------



## stonetag (May 11, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Lmao. Look at you serious doods. Thought BJs were the WO of choice here. No?  Glad to see Stone was on the same page. Sorry to the OP for joking around. Just a way to vent that my wife ain't giving out enough oral these days. And cause of that ima have to start adding a couple additional females to the rotation.



Classic brother!! I don't know how to answer the question Joe, I do know that when lifting, a slight tweak of your neck while under tension, Squirrel!!, and you're sore for a few days. Strict form.


----------



## Joe00242 (May 12, 2014)

Haha I appreciate the replies, the help and the ribbing. I think that was probably what it was due to the feeling being pretty much gone now. Again thanks for all the answers, and I hope your wives finally get their routines lined out proper haha!


----------



## Joe00242 (May 12, 2014)

And if it wasn't obvious, I didn't even Get what Italian was talking about in his first post until the very end of the thread haha. Classic. My girlfriend seriously DOES do the advanced 2 arm version of that workout you speak of, now that I am on the same page, and holy cow it is amazing!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 12, 2014)

Neck exercises
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/NeckWt.html


----------



## italian1 (May 12, 2014)

Damn. See that. Even the new guy Joe has a better wife than me. This chick is on thin ice now.


----------

